# California Report Thread



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

This is the only California report thread for me. Ok since I moved to California I've finally got to fish. I've been fishing at the Malibu pier for the last 3 days. First two days I didn't have the right gear so couldn't catch a thing. Finally I do have some gear I could use while my stuff is still being delivered from the east coast. So on the third day finally managed to catch a fish on sabiki rigs which is the most common rig here. It was just pure luck catching a kelp bass. Also lost my sabiki rigs on the pier pilings trying to catch fish. Mackerels were everywhere but weren't interested in my bait just teasing me. A day ago a fisherman hooked a hammerhead shark. Unlike the east coast we have sea lions here which steal cut baits. Anyways the picture below is a kelp bass a very common fish.

8 Inch Kelp Bass








Fishing On! :fishing:


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Try to find some fiddler crabs - might be some sheepshead around those pilings.
Sheepshead are different than most fish in detecting the bite and getting it off the
pilings rather quickly . . . Ask your bait store there if any sheeps are even in that area.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I've seen a sheepshead caught on live nightcrawlers so if anything I'm getting some of those. That sheepshead needed a landing net that's how heavy it was.


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

glad your catching fish on the west coast! thank you for the report!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

NightCrawlers in salt water ??? LOL that poor worm never knew what hit him.
I would double check that one . . . it may have been blood worms.

sheepshead normally don't eat soft mushy things "here on the East Coast".
They like shells - barnacles, baby oysters, crabs, etc etc etc.

I for one, would like to see whatever you catch on those worms !! Hopefully a big ole 8 pound Sheeps !!!

Tight Lines


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Good to see you're not letting any grass grow under your feet.
East coast of Va is a wash for the next few days. Make that a "washing machine." Suds all over the place.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I've seen night crawlers being tossed from the pier as well with mixed results. Whiting seem to like them.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

So fished again today with better results. This time caught me 3 fish. Two Kelp Bass err or Calico and a California Corbina. Used salad shrimps which was tough because it was easily picked off my hook or came off when it landed in the water but still had some afternoon fun. I find California fishing to be a bit annoying not many tackle shops around that sell bait that works. I miss viriginia already the tackle shops were always loaded with all the bait I needed. 

13inch California Corbina








10inch Kelp Bass








Fishing On! :fishing:


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Corbina which is in the croaker family was 1 inch under sized so couldn't keep it and the kelp bass minimum was 14 inches also. This weekend might be a boat trip for me so perhaps more fish. Whenever I my stuff arrives next week these California fishermen better watch out I'm bring out the heavers like it or not lol. Not very many fishermen here got heavers most have rods under 7 inches. Slimy smelly fish and heavy shark rigs should be fun hopefully it's not a great white on my line or a crazy sea lion.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

If you need some tips on fishing Ocean Beach pier (bait or lures) ,drop me a PM.

Sandcrab


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

things are different in CA to say the least. you couldn't pay me to fish Malibu pier. I would get on a boat. Try different landings and boats. Iv'e heard the fishing out there has been as good as it gets


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

" Slimy smelly fish and heavy shark rigs should be fun hopefully it's not a great white on my line or a crazy sea lion."

You may want to check the fishing regulations.
In places it may be illegal to fish for shark from piers. I believe Malibu would top the list. I am not sure about surf fishing for shark.


added:
http://www.scpr.org/news/2014/08/13/45965/manhattan-beach-lifts-pier-fishing-ban-approves-re/


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Don B said:


> " Slimy smelly fish and heavy shark rigs should be fun hopefully it's not a great white on my line or a crazy sea lion."
> 
> You may want to check the fishing regulations.
> In places it may be illegal to fish for shark from piers. I believe Malibu would top the list. I am not sure about surf fishing for shark.
> ...


This only applies to manhattan beach pier as every pier has different regulations for example only one rod is allowed at balboa pier. But in reality I'm trying to catch larger fish other than these bass or mackerels. Also big tunas do come by every now and then to take cut baits or live fish. Since I can't control what bites my line I have an excuse to use the gear I have. I can catch a shark I'm just not allowed to keep it. Also they are fearful out here one small shark and they shutdown the beach for the entire day it's ridiculous.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

I had fun in California Poke Pole fishing.

You need a long bamboo pole. On the end of that, you fix a short(1"-3") length of heavy wire- like electrical wire. On that, twist on a hook. Find somewhere that you can get down in some rocks. use the mussels from the rocks for bait. Pick one off and smash it. Bait the hook with mussel and push the tip of the pole as deep under the rock as you can get it and poke around into all of the crevices. You can catch cobazon and monkey faced eels and rockfish. It's really fun.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

So me and my dad went fishing today in a charter boat just off the coast. Results were pretty good caught about 10 fish between the both of us. One 5 LB Yellowtail tuna, and assortments of rock fish / bass all were 3 to 8lb range. All were caught near the end of the trip. So was a slow day.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

It was really annoying today with people constantly crossing my lines to death. I got mad at one point I wanted to cut the girls line with my scissors lol. But then again 40 people in one boat is quite the challenge. Boat moved around 5 times with little catches and finally in the final spot it started biting for everyone but then we took all of the fish out of the water so the bites stopped. But real treat was the going back to port and the navy blue angels giving us a free show and a nice loud flyby right on top of the charter boat.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

no expert but that doesn't look like a corbina, a corbina is a whiting on steroids. would hit the surf on deserted beaches and see if you can get the corbina on some light tackle, supposedly a blast. used to live in san diego and did not surf fish but went back recently and there is some good looking water there.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I did some research and I think it might be a juvenile sand bass. I'm not familiar with fishes here California as I am in Virginia. But yeah corbina looks like a roundhead.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Today it was some good action at Malibu pier. Caught a bunch of bonito / mackerels. Also caught a jacksmelt which is a common finicky eater. Kept only two of them and the largest was at least 2 or 3 lbs. Cut up the jacksmelt and had some action with a pretty large octopus and smaller one. Quite hard to catch the octopus it falls off my bait when I'm about to lift it up lol. Still was a good day for 3 hours of fishing. Also hooked 3 small perch and let them go. Used sabiki rigs tipped with small cuts of salad shrimps.

Mackerel and Jacksmelt








3lbs Mackerel?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

A couple of things to try if you get to the pier at first light:

- Small floating Rapalas in blue or green mackerel color
- 1 oz metal spoons cast out and retrieved quickly
And my #1 bonito catcher - The "Bonito Splasher". All you need is a Cast-a-Bubble (clear float that you can fill with water) and a LARGE white bucktail (salt water hook on it). Fill Cast-a-Bubble halfway with water. Run line through middle of bubble and twist ends (they have surgical tubing in them so they stay in place on the line. If you get a bubble that does not have tubing inside of it, you will need a swivel). If no tubing, run line through bubble to the swivel. To the swivel tie a 4' or longer leader of 20# fluro to a LARGE white bucktail.

How it works: Cast out and make long sweeps with the rod. The fish see the splash and attack the bucktail. I have caught hundreds of bonito and barracuda using this rig off Southern CA piers...

Sandcrab


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't care for bonito but fished today on a boat again with my dad. He keeps messing with my fish finder rig and like he thinks it don't work lol. He even asked the boat crew to cut it from my rod for no reason at all. But put it back on a different rod and worked just fine. But on a large live anchovy hook a giant yellowtail at least in the 40lb range near channel islands. My 40lb big game line leader could not hold such a monster. Caught about 6 other fish mostly small rock fish and one pretty good size cabezon but it was not big enough too keep. Also the currents were really strong not even my 8 oz sinker was holding bottom. Everybody was using 4 oz sinkers or under and some not all. It caused a ton of tangles which I hate. I'm going head back to Malibu again or maybe go to santa monica pier but in any case I'm pulling out my heavers and catching me a shark. Note my heavy line proved effective against annoying coral reefs. Everyone else broke their rig for using smaller test line.


----------



## newcal (Jul 26, 2017)

I have been fishing the Del Monte pier (#2) for the last 3 years and have been very happy with getting sardines, mackerels and jack-smelts every day starting at end of April but this year nothing has showed up at the pier....I hope we will see fish coming soon but I fear something is happening that is responsible for this situation......


----------

